

20 Jokes That Only Intellectuals Will Understand - cobri
http://m.tickld.com/x/20-jokes-that-only-intellectuals-will-understand

======
venomsnake
If we define intellectual as "paid attention in high school" then yes only
intellectuals will get them. The majority of that is basic knowledge.

------
sidcool
Honestly speaking, most of the jokes were pretty straight forward, and I am no
genius or intellectual.

~~~
spingsprong
I agree that most were pretty straight forward, but they were pretty funny. I
especially loved joke 14.

